# Southern Soapers



## mom2tyler (Aug 31, 2009)

Good morning
Have any of you purchased FOs from them?
I just came across them for the shrink wraps...
TIA-


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 2, 2009)

I have not ordered from them yet, but am gearing up to order some FOs from them. A lot of people on another forum that I frequent use them and have nothing but good things to say about them.

IrishLass


----------



## gardengoat (Sep 2, 2009)

Kelly ships fast and handles quality products.  Her fo's are strong and all that I have used stick well in CP.   Generally have to use a little less of her fo's than what I do with some of the other suppliers.
   She discontinued an item that I use consistantly because it was a slow mover for her; she recommended a competitor that handled that item.
Don't think you will be disappointed if you try any of her fo's.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 2, 2009)

i've read good things about them, as well.

i plan on ordering from them at some point, but have a couple other places i want to try first


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 6, 2009)

okay, well, i take that back.

i ordered from them a day or so ago.  ordered the blueberry FO, as well as honey and an almond silk.  Also got some blue colorant for the BB.

I was just perusing her site, and saw the BB was on special.  My daughter has been asking about her BB soap that I made her (even though I have not made her BB, but sweet pea) , so I HAD to get it.

Can't wait to try it


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 6, 2009)

I just ordered these from Southern Soapers:

Sugared Cranberries
Pink Jasmine Musk
Yellow Rose of Texas
Bossa Nova
Tassie Lavender
Essense of Neroli
Chocolate Serendipity
Creamy Orange Sherbet
Cherry Garcia
Fresh Picked Strawberries
Blackberry Apple
Jasmine Grapefriut
Macapuno Sorbet

I can hardly wait for them to get here!

IrishLass


----------



## Milla (Sep 8, 2009)

I ordered some "cheap thrills" from them and I was very impressed with the quality.  I love the sweet pea and rhubarb (used it in a MP bar).   My husband is drooling over Bourbon de Vanille that I used in some lotion.  I used the Mineral Salt Spa in my homemade lotion and colored it a pretty blue.  Love that one too.  I just haven't gotten around to ordering ones for my CP soaps.  I like the selection from Southern Garden Scents a little better.  Those are also high quality.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just looked at them, looks like some nice fos. please dont let me buy more! i have so many at home. I think 4-5$ is a lot for 1 ounce, though.


----------



## gardengoat (Sep 10, 2009)

Definately too high when buying an ounce....pretty much inline with others when you jump up to a pound.   Will use less of her fo than a lot of suppliers.
Gotta look at it from the selling side too, cost of packaging  & it takes just about as much time to package small things as it does larger.  She has the money tied up to keep a handy supply so customer doesn't...it's an incentive for you to bump your order on up & make it more cost effective for both parties.

I like that mineral salt spa too.     She has a honey fo that is right on the money.

Irishlass have you gotten your box yet?


----------



## Milla (Sep 10, 2009)

gardengoat said:
			
		

> I like that mineral salt spa too.     She has a honey fo that is right on the money.



I also got the honey sample and it's very nice.  I've only smelled 2 honey fo's so far and this one is good.  Have you used it in CP soap?  I was hoping to do a honey soap with olive oil, beeswax, etc and use bubble wrap to give it the effect.  I'm kind of sick of oatmeal milk and honey FO and want something sweeter.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just ordered 5 samples for 3$! no shipping.


----------



## gardengoat (Sep 10, 2009)

> I just ordered 5 samples for 3$! no shipping.


woohoo...which ones are you getting?

I haven't used the honey bee fo yet....have just gotten it out this week & put it on the table for this weeks to-do's.    So maybe by the weekend....
Have used up half the bottle in soy candles.....they've been sitting for about 5 weeks & the smell is still true & strong-still throws well.       I like how she lists how well each fo does in different things.   This one was listed as excellent for soy and is doing well for me.

I've just poured a batch today using her Adirondack...it was a bit too cedar/piney smelling right out of the bottle for me.  So I tested it with a couple of fo's I had little dabs left over & like it better toned down with them.  So will see how it cures out.   What I have left of it will put in candles since it is rated excellent for soy also.

I poured her Ferns of Muir Woods last week & it has sort of a sweet smell to it; but not really floral.  The fragrance is still shifting a little; but think I'm going to like it a lot.

I would like to whiff her Hope Chest & Gingered Lemon Honey...pffft I'd just like to sniff them all-lol

That bubble wrap impression will look cute, have seen pics where others have done that. [/quote]


----------



## honor435 (Sep 10, 2009)

i ordered samples of, almond milk honey, angel, honey, lemong sugar and pach/musk.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 10, 2009)

my order went in over the weekend, which, means after labor day, it shipped tuesday.  received them today, securely packaged and in tip-top shape 

(of course, ordered from WSP, as well and it was right with it on the porch today)


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 10, 2009)

gardengoat said:
			
		

> Irishlass have you gotten your box yet?



It'll be here on the 15th. A n t i c i p a t i o n!   

IrishLass


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL

I HATE waiting!!!  

I place my orders and forget about them, because otherwise I go nuts waiting for them to come!!  

the 15th!!!  man!  i couldn't wait that long!  couldn't you like meet them halfway, or something


----------



## gardengoat (Sep 11, 2009)

*Irishlass wrote*


> It'll be here on the 15th.



goodness do you know what the hold up was?

let us know how you like that blueberry Saltysteele-I've always been scared to try that scent for some reason.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 11, 2009)

will do!

i'm going to soap it this weekend   i could smell it when i opened the box; it was taped and sealed, but you know how you can still smell it?).  the first whiff i caught was very, very true blueberry.  upon opening the jar, it smelled kind of grapey, which i've heard quite a few suppliers' BB smells more grapey.  I almost wonder if it is because some have more concentrated FO's, and if less was used it'd be more blueberry-ee.

At any rate, I'll let y'all know


----------



## honor435 (Sep 14, 2009)

ok, i waited for my samples, none were the ones i ordered! and the ones they sent me i wouldnt order, i called them, they said that i can keep these and they will send the correct ones! oh... waiting again. this is southern garden scents, is that the company you are talking about?


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 14, 2009)

The names are close, but we're talking about Southern Soapers.   

IrishLass

P.S.:  I'm sure the longer wait for mine is because I ordered on Labor Day wekend. Everyone was probably gone for the holiday.


----------

